# Samsung LCD LN32S81BD HDTV



## tengusoldier (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi, I recently got this HDTV and it stretches my PS2 games image which makes them look very akward, I tried the menu under picture but the only think that seems to work is to set it at 4:3 ratio rather than 16:9, but the instructions say that I shouldn't use it on 4:3 for a long time because of burn-in.

also, is there a noticeable difference between using HDMI cables and component cables for HD gaming?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have my PS2 set for 16:9 and it looks terrible still. the brun-in that you mention MIGHT happen if you own a plasma TV. If you have an LCD or DLP it won't happen.

As far as component and HDMI go they are about equal.


----------



## tengusoldier (Feb 11, 2007)

so there is no way PS2 wil look ok then : /
ohh it IS an LCD TV but I'd rather not have it in 4:3 if the manual says not to, I wonder why would they leave the option there tough.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The manual is dumb then. Running it in 16:9 or 4:3 won't hurt it.

My PS2 looks all jagged and distorted on my 57" set. I'm trying to find a solution but I think it's simply that it's much older than the TV is. It's connected over component which makes the colors pretty but doesn't help much else.


----------

